# 8pt marsh buck,-great camera shots-VIDEO ADDED!



## work2play (Sep 29, 2013)

Heard this guy grunting from about a hundred yards out, called back to him and he gave me a 12 yard quartering shot. Smoked him with a Hypodermic fell with in sight, hunting alone running three cameras. Awesome hunt great start to the season.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 29, 2013)

Great looking buck! Entry/Exit looks pretty extreme!


----------



## MCW1984 (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats and nice work, third pic is awesome!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## keowens31 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice work. Pics are awesome.


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats! I like the 3rd pic as well, also that's a good looking bow.


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 29, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't run  one, much less three. Congrats, from the look of the pictures you did a great job.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats. I liked the sequence of pics


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 29, 2013)

Good deal!  Congrats on the deer and capturing it on video.  Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 29, 2013)

Heck yeah man. Way to go. Coastal bucks must be getting frisky


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2013)

Very cool!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 30, 2013)

awesome pictures , congrats on a fine bow kill, I enjoy your videos , post that hunt when you can


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 30, 2013)

New avatar pic...! Awesome!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's awesome man. Post the video!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet buck congratulations!


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats.  Don't see many sequences or setups like that.  Good job!


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice buck!  and a cool bow!


----------



## Antler Addict (Sep 30, 2013)

THUMBS UP !!


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice deer!


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's awesome!  Cant wait to see the video.

I've enjoyed your other videos too.  You put a lot of work into it and it shows.


----------



## work2play (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, working on a rough cut of the video now.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome!

I like the first one best. The deer with the simple green dot of your nock on it is awesome.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## andrewechols31 (Sep 30, 2013)

nice!!!


----------



## BlackBore (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 30, 2013)

How do you like that quiver? I have been looking at those and thinking about getting one, i want a smaller quiver that can still hold 6 arrows and the one in your picture seems to be the best option.
Congrats on the deer!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 30, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> How do you like that quiver? I have been looking at those and thinking about getting one, i want a smaller quiver that can still hold 6 arrows and the one in your picture seems to be the best option.
> Congrats on the deer!



It depends on your broadhead. If you shoot a big cut fixed (ramcat or grizztrick) don't get it. I also don't shoot with the quiver on, but tried it with this one and it it heavy with all 6 arrows and it seems to be loud. Just my opinion, I know you asked the OP.

Andrew


----------



## strutlife (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## work2play (Sep 30, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> How do you like that quiver? I have been looking at those and thinking about getting one, i want a smaller quiver that can still hold 6 arrows and the one in your picture seems to be the best option.
> Congrats on the deer!



Good quiver for the price, made right up the road in SC New Dawn products. I have 2 that have been on my bows four the last 5 seasons from Canada to Idaho. The reason I switched to them is when I went to shooting the micro diameter shafts couldn't find one that would hold my arrows in well enough, this one locks any size in and you couldn't make an arrow fall out even if you threw it against the wall. Simple on and off design if you don't shoot with a quiver, I have had 4 slick trick mags in at once with no problem and the rages hardly take up any space in the head.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## jbfitz (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on a nice buck!  Your dog looks like he is smiling as big as you are!! Good looking dog


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 1, 2013)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I gotta know though,,,, did you shoot that in some ones back yard? Looks like a privacy fence in the back ground.


----------



## work2play (Oct 1, 2013)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing. I gotta know though,,,, did you shoot that in some ones back yard? Looks like a privacy fence in the back ground.



Lol. Nah it is a run down wash room from an old campsite, when they timbered it years ago they left it in the middle of a 5 or so acre island of sapling pines. It so grown up on one side the deer funnel along the north side of it into the food plot. Works out as you will see as soon as I post the video. Just have had many chances at a good wind to get into it.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 1, 2013)

work2play said:


> Lol. Nah it is a run down wash room from an old campsite, when they timbered it years ago they left it in the middle of a 5 or so acre island of sapling pines. It so grown up on one side the deer funnel along the north side of it into the food plot. Works out as you will see as soon as I post the video. Just have had many chances at a good wind to get into it.



10-4. I wasn't judging, I used to hunt a place up in Macon that was literally surrounded by subdivisions. We always joked that we had to make sure the deer was facing away from the houses before the shot so we wouldn't end up dragging one out of a yard. We had stands that were REAL close to some houses


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 1, 2013)

work2play said:


> Good quiver for the price, made right up the road in SC New Dawn products. I have 2 that have been on my bows four the last 5 seasons from Canada to Idaho. The reason I switched to them is when I went to shooting the micro diameter shafts couldn't find one that would hold my arrows in well enough, this one locks any size in and you couldn't make an arrow fall out even if you threw it against the wall. Simple on and off design if you don't shoot with a quiver, I have had 4 slick trick mags in at once with no problem and the rages hardly take up any space in the head.  Just my 2 cents




Thanks, i dont shoot with my quiver on my bow, and its rare that i ever put a quiver on my bow. I mount a bracket on my deer stand for when i am in the tree and the rest of the time its in my BowBat. I use the BowBat Xl and my kwikee quiver is just a little too big to easily (it fits, just a pain) go into the compartment thats made for your quiver. Thats why i am wanting a smaller quiver.

APPierce0628:
Thanks for the advise, i shoot mechanicals so i should be good.


----------



## jjh105 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 1, 2013)

nice!!! were ready to see the video.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 6, 2013)

What kind of release do you use?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that's very cool!


----------



## work2play (Oct 6, 2013)

Bowfishin93 said:


> What kind of release do you use?



TruBall Boss X 3 finger


----------



## alvishere (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice pics and buck


----------



## sneaking squanto (Oct 7, 2013)

nice buck!awesome beard!good looking lab!


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice!  Great job on the video!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great hunt - great video - and an awesome looking dog. 

Congrats!


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome job man, really enjoyed it!


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey man great video!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 7, 2013)

work2play said:


> TruBall Boss X 3 finger



Thanks man been looking to get me a hand held one to replace my old wrist style strap one. Do you like yours and what's the pros and cons of it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 7, 2013)

I enjoyed your video as well as your other videos. Nice work.


----------



## work2play (Oct 7, 2013)

Bowfishin93 said:


> Thanks man been looking to get me a hand held one to replace my old wrist style strap one. Do you like yours and what's the pros and cons of it if you don't mind me asking.



I love a handle style release for stand hunting, it lets me hook it to the d-loop and hunt, not having to take my eyes off anything while I'm hunting-just grab my bow when I'm ready and the release is set to go(I can move my camera or use my range finder without having to unhook). Now on the other hand for spot and stalk I prefer a wrist style as a handle is to easy to drop and you cant stay hooked to your bow the entire time your stalking, just hook up when you need to. I switched to a handle several years back after getting busted by a doe while fumbling trying to get the calipers hooked to the d-loop, looked and she was staring at me.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 7, 2013)

awesome video Mike , we should be watching you on the outdoor channel, nice Mathews, and lab .


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 7, 2013)

Great Job & fine looking dog!


----------



## jlr (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Nice buck.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 7, 2013)

work2play said:


> I love a handle style release for stand hunting, it lets me hook it to the d-loop and hunt, not having to take my eyes off anything while I'm hunting-just grab my bow when I'm ready and the release is set to go(I can move my camera or use my range finder without having to unhook). Now on the other hand for spot and stalk I prefer a wrist style as a handle is to easy to drop and you cant stay hooked to your bow the entire time your stalking, just hook up when you need to. I switched to a handle several years back after getting busted by a doe while fumbling trying to get the calipers hooked to the d-loop, looked and she was staring at me.



That's the thing I like the most about them is you can hang it on the d-loop and forget about it. My wrist strap one is always clinking on my stand if I don't pay really close attention. And I like the way you have the rope tied off to it with the clip. I've been busted once this year trying to put my release on my bow so I know where your coming from there. I pretty much only stand hunt unless I sit on the ground but I rarely spot and stalk so that wouldn't be a problem. Thanks for replying man and awesome video once again!!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome video man! Congrats on some early season success.


----------



## work2play (Oct 8, 2013)

LipRip'r said:


> Great Job & fine looking dog!



Thanks bout the lab, she is something special around this house, loves her some deer!


----------



## PassingThrough (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats on the buck. Great Camera work! Running one is tough I can't imagine three.


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 8, 2013)

OMG...Such an awesome video. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome Job Man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irishredneck (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool footage. Impressive! Nice deer too, great job.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome video! Congrats..


----------



## robert carter (Oct 10, 2013)

Love your hunts Brother. Outstanding!!!RC


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 10, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## work2play (Oct 11, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Love your hunts Brother. Outstanding!!!RC



Thanks RC, hope to roll some footage this weekend, looking to be a good one ( got a couple tied up)


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 15, 2013)

Great video man. What is the main video camera you used for this hunt?


----------



## work2play (Dec 15, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> Great video man. What is the main video camera you used for this hunt?



thanks

Canon Vixa HF30
Canon T3i
Gopro 3


----------



## gapierce (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work, like the background music also!


----------



## work2play (Aug 13, 2014)

Almost that time...


----------



## riskyb (Aug 13, 2014)

nice work congrats


----------

